# Looking for GSD Pup - NYC



## michelle A (Nov 30, 2011)

If I posted this is in the wrong area, just let me know.

I am looking to get a long haired German Shepherd Pup for Christmas. We live in NYC. I was trying to "do the right thing" and adopt one via the different rescues I have found online, but am getting very tired of applying to the MANY different rescues that all require their own application. Each application is so very detailed - and then they want documentation after documentation. They are all making it so difficult for me to adopt a pup, that I am ready to just go purchase one from a breeder... except I don't know any breeders in the area. Can anyone help me here? I am willing to travel up to 100 miles. Can anyone help me locate a reputable breader in the area. We want a healthy long Haired German Shepherd puppy (preferably Female) to love and raise/train right. Don't want to spend more then $600-$700. Want to still have some money in the coffers for ongoing formal training -- this is very important to me.

PS The reason I have gleaned for rescues not allowing us to adopt, is that we don't have a track record of taking our Cat to the vet - She was fixed over 5 years ago at a clinic in Utah, which is where she also would get her shots. She is a completely indoor cat, so a reginme of shots was/is unnecessary. But they want proof that she is fixed and current on her shots whether she is an indoor cat or not. Having just moved here from Utah, most of my files are in a storage shed in Utah, and I don't remember where we took her (it was years ago) to get the procedure done. I don't have the time of the money to take her to a vet here just so they can charge me to document that she is fixed. So, I suppose if that makes us unsuitable to adopt, then so be it. I'll just find a breeder. However, most of my requests to adopt have resulted in a long wait with no reply other then my info has been fwd, and then find out later that the dog is no longer available... Kind-of done with this game.

Thanks again in advance with any help in helping me find this puppy for Christmas - we have been waiting for years for this. We wanted to make sure we were/are truly ready/prepared to adopt a puppy, and this is finally the year. :help:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You're going to run into a few problems here with what you stated.

1. A lot of reputable breeders don't like to sell their puppies around christmas time or as christmas presents. 

2. No reputable breeder sells their puppies in your price range. You're going to have to go the adoption route if you've only got $700 max to spend.

Now a couple questions if you don't mind to maybe help steer you in the right direction: 

Is this present for you or your immediate family? Who will be taking care of the puppy?

Does it have to be an 8 week old puppy or are you looking for just a young dog?

Have you taken a look at the rescue section here? Here's a link if you haven't yet. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/non-urgent-gsd-rescue-adoption/


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

The holidays are a bad time to acquire a dog. Wait till around March and shelters will be full of Christmas puppies.

As far as your price range. You can find excellent pet quality dogs in that range but you have to really look.

Years ago I was looking at pups from a breeder but they were out of my price range although we had many conversations about the breed she was too pricey. The breeder was pregnant with her first skin kid.

About a month later I got a call she was due the next day and she had one pup left but he had an umbilical hernia. I ran down to talk to her and got the pup for the cost of his shots and registration fee.

Turned out to be the most incredible and healthy dog I've had.

Read this though:
**** *** *** ***
IS A GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG RIGHT FOR YOU?
*** *** *** ***
*



*German Shepherds shed a lot. If having dog hair flying around you house bothers you then, you definitely should not consider getting a German shepherd. They shed continuously, as well as blow all their undercoat at least twice a year, spring and fall. To help with this, they should be brushed regularly, but this will still not stop the fur balls from collecting everywhere. 
[*]German Shepherd is a large breed, and a very energetic one. They require daily exercise to keep them healthy and happy. They do not do well confined to a dog run or yard on their own all day, every day. They are very devoted to their family members, and much prefers to be with them every waking moment, rather than shut away on their own. 
[*]If you are going to be gone for long periods of time and do not have time for training and playing that the GSD needs, then please consider another breed of dog. German Shepherd Dogs do NOT do well as outside dogs left in kennels with little or no attention, nor do they do well sitting out on a chain all day, just being fed twice a day, with little human contact. They love people, and they want to be with people. The more time you spend with your GSD, the better he will get. A GSD left for long periods of time will quickly become a nuisance barker, digger and chewer. 
[*]They require obedience training, basic commands and house manners. German Shepherds are a very powerful breed, and unless taught to walk nicely on a lead, they can drag their owner on quite a tour of the neighborhood, Obedience training should also include socialization, with other animals and with humans. 
[*]German Shepherds are very intelligent dogs, and require a firm handler. This does NOT mean an abusive handler but, rather, one that will confidently take his/her place as pack leader (there is a BIG difference). German Shepherds need a job to do, and if left to their own devices too often, they will create their own enjoyment, which could be eating your furniture, digging up your back yard, or barking non-stop all day long. 
[*]Remember, the GSD is big dog, an active dog, a working dog, and a loyal dog. So if you don?t mind a little extra vacuuming and extra time spent on your dog, then in return you will have a wonderful friend and companion. *


----------



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

As mentioned above unless you plan on adopting. If you TRULY want a well bred dog from a reputable breeder be prepared to open up that pocket book. I've been looking at breeders for my next dog and expect to likely spend over 2 grand for what I want.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with all of the above..

As for the rescues, heck if I had to prove my cats were up to date on shots, and even my dogs, I'd flunk, my cats are all indoors and do not get vacs anymore..My dogs only get 3 year rabies when required, I do however have a good vet reference.

Have you given them your vet reference from Utah? 

ANd PLEASE whatever you do , DO NOT BUY from a petstore..


----------



## Ikons dad (Nov 10, 2011)

Does it have to be a long hair?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

MountainGSDs said:


> *The holidays are a bad time to acquire a dog. Wait till around March and shelters will be full of Christmas puppies.*
> 
> As far as your price range. You can find excellent pet quality dogs in that range but you have to really look.
> 
> ...


Wow, so sad, and a hard dose of reality.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi,

Living outside NYC and having adopted long-haired GSD, I am very sympathetic to your desire. This sweet puppy is the son of two long-haired GSD mixes, but have a look:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Larchmont, NY | Wookie

Good luck,
Mary Jane


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

Check your Private Messages.


----------



## michelle A (Nov 30, 2011)

Mary Jane said:


> Hi,
> 
> Living outside NYC and having adopted long-haired GSD, I am very sympathetic to your desire. This sweet puppy is the son of two long-haired GSD mixes, but have a look:
> 
> ...



 This was actually the exact puppy I requested to see last Friday... was also interested in the rest of the litter to see which would be the right match for our family) On Saturday I received an email saying my info was being fwd to the foster family and they would contact me... Have heard nothing since... SO SO SO frustrated! But thanks for the heads-up


----------



## michelle A (Nov 30, 2011)

Ikons dad said:


> Does it have to be a long hair?


Would Really like for it to be...


----------



## michelle A (Nov 30, 2011)

MountainGSDs said:


> The holidays are a bad time to acquire a dog. Wait till around March and shelters will be full of Christmas puppies.
> 
> As far as your price range. You can find excellent pet quality dogs in that range but you have to really look.
> 
> ...



Thanks for passing this info on. We have been researching various breeds for over 3 years now. About a year ago, we decided on this breed, being the best balance of protection, loyalty, beauty and intelligence. However, we still needed to wait as we were not in a situation condusive to adopting a dog. So, believe me when I say this is not something we are rushing into... Lots and lots of research! But now that we are ready for the commitment, and in a stable environment, I am ready to begin this journey... ASAP (I honestly I think I am more excited then my kids!)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If you just put in an application for a puppy with a rescue this past Friday then it's really too soon to hear back. Rescues are staffed by volunteers and with last weekend being a holiday weekend I imagine they are a little behind right now in processing apps, etc. 

I always adopt and it sometimes takes me months to find what I think is the right dog for me...and even then I don't always get that dog (if someone else's application comes before mine and they are a better match). After your application is approved it is still sometimes several weeks to a month before an adoption goes through. So you want to work on being patient. 

If you're looking for a breeder than beware of anyone breeding coated gsds. I know most people would recommend finding a reputable breeder over choosing a particular color or coat length.


----------



## michelle A (Nov 30, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Now a couple questions if you don't mind to maybe help steer you in the right direction:
> 
> Is this present for you or your immediate family? Who will be taking care of the puppy?
> 
> ...


Thanks So much!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Just a few additional comments:

Puppies actually come with lots of "bad habits"...because they don't know any better. And puppies are often terrible with cats because they view them as a really fun playmate. There are so many threads on this board about puppies harassing cats. A little more mature dog can be overall easier to train and if they are in a foster home with cats you will know whether they are really cat safe. 

And I do think you will have trouble with a lot of rescues with not taking your cat to the vet in 5 years (for anything). My 19yo cat just died and I hadn't vaccinated her in more than 10 years but I still took her to the vet and it was the vet reference that made it possible for me to get my rescue applications approved. 

One thing you could do is find a new local vet, take your cat in for a check up and then use that vet as a reference. I would think that many breeders would want you to have a vet lined up as well. 

Finally, if you end up buying a gsd then in your price range you are going to get a backyard bred dog. 

Check out this sticky: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------

